# walther p22



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i know a lot of people had a problem with this gun, but are there any people who have it work just fine for them. and i dont care if its not that accurate, as i am only using it to dispatch animals from trapping.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i guess ive never heard of problems with them, and ive always heard accuracy was supposed to be good from them. ive never shot one, but ive been planning on getting one for awhile now, so id like to hear about this too.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea, just as long as it will hold up and is some-what accurate, just want it to last, and i have no other .22 autoloader in mind, this ones just makes the other ugly. are you using it for trapping too?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I have had one for about 2 years and ran a lot of shells through it. It has never failed me yet. I think its a great little gun. One thing you may want to do is not run cheap weak shells through it (you need a little power to eject the empty and reload). My next gun is going to be a Walther P-99.


----------

